# What can anyone tell me about this Liberty motorized Bike.



## powercatfan (Jun 7, 2015)

I would like to know more about this? What it is worth and what will you buy it for?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2015)

It's home made, very well tho... Where is bike located? e-mail me with info thru my profile page since you can't pm yet, thank you.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Liberty is the seller's nameplate for a Schwinn.  Is it for sale near Illinois?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 15, 2015)

Kansas? cool bike I really like the home made tank and clutch lever.


----------

